# taco burger fattie



## windshield king (Jun 9, 2011)

taco seasoning in ground burger,with onion,green chile's,salsa,and cheese. enjoy the pics even a bear view


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 9, 2011)

Great Little Fatty You Have There... Looks Delicious...


----------



## biaviian (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that is a fatty that I think I'd like!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow that looks good. I'm thinking some corn chips crumbled & thrown in!!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh Yeah............I like it


----------



## windshield king (Jun 9, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Wow that looks good. I'm thinking some corn chips crumbled & thrown in!!




I was thinking that to but all out .......next time!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 9, 2011)

I see you and others roll your fatty on the diagonal. Why is that?


----------



## windshield king (Jun 9, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I see you and others roll your fatty on the diagonal. Why is that?




just for presentation. I think it looks nice


----------



## biaviian (Jun 9, 2011)

windshield king said:


> just for presentation. I think it looks nice


I agree.  I just wasn't sure if it was easier or better in any way.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice job on the fattie! Love the diagonal weave!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to steal this ideal.Thank you for shareing.


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

That looks delish. I'd slice off a hunk and put it in a nice warm taco shell.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 10, 2011)

great looking fattie........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------

